# I am so in trouble!



## MesquiteMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I am so in the dog house!  I absolutely forgot my wife and my anniversary.  I feel like an absolute jerk!  Today is our 11th and I did not even realize it was the end of July!  This is the first time I have forgotten anything like this.  My wife just came in and asked if I had forgotten our anniversary and then got mad and walked out to go get our daughter from Oma and Opa's house.  Now what should I do?


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Jul 31, 2010)

RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 31, 2010)

Get the hell of the computer, make reservations at the best resturant for tomorrow and beg for forgivness///


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 31, 2010)

OUCH!! I got nothing.  I know with my wife, had I done that, anything I tried would just make it worse.


----------



## LizardSpit (Jul 31, 2010)

I got a spare bedroom.


----------



## Toni (Jul 31, 2010)

RIP


----------



## surveyzo (Jul 31, 2010)

I just celebrated my 10th, we went to the Tower of Americas. It's just down the road from you. Kinda pricey but real nice, they'll give you a personal menu w/ ya'lls name on it, Happy Anniversary and all that jazz when you make your reservations. Good Luck

Alonzo


----------



## RAdams (Jul 31, 2010)

forget tomorrow. You better get cleaned up and while shaving, call some restaraunts! That, or take a pillow with you to the shop!


----------



## trickydick (Jul 31, 2010)

I see cold showers in your future.


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Don't you have a pretty big body of water to the West of you? I think I would start swimming.


----------



## Kaspar (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice knowing you.  Truly.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 31, 2010)

I got nothin!

It may be hot in Texas, but your house is gonna be REAL COLD!!!


----------



## arioux (Jul 31, 2010)

Blame it on the patch !!!


----------



## kinggabby (Jul 31, 2010)

Hurry and get rid of all sharp objects and rope


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 31, 2010)

Let her have the remote, but just for tonight.  No sense spoiling them.


----------



## Monty (Jul 31, 2010)

Jan says you need to go to Jareds -
http://www.jared.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/home|10451|10001|-1|


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 31, 2010)

My wife wants to know if you built a custom doghouse cause you're gonna need it!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 31, 2010)

I think a quick trip to Belize or some other exotic location would get you out of the doghouse ... it would work for me anyway!

_Mrs._


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Get out your wallet*



MesquiteMan said:


> Oh my gosh, I am so in the dog house! I absolutely forgot my wife and my anniversary. I feel like an absolute jerk! Today is our 11th and I did not even realize it was the end of July! This is the first time I have forgotten anything like this. My wife just came in and asked if I had forgotten our anniversary and then got mad and walked out to go get our daughter from Oma and Opa's house. Now what should I do?


 
When she gets back light into her for not reminding you....tell her that it is the Woman's job to make sure her kind, loving husband does not forget her birthday (at least for awhile) or the Anniversary and that you will not tolerate any more such lapses.  You can be sure that she remembered and didn't say anything about it just to get you in trouble....Of course, forgive her for being so forgetful and take her out for a nice evening at her favorite spot.

And before any of you smarta___ start telling me I don't know what I'm talking about I've been married to the same woman for 48 years and raised 6 kids with her....wouldn't trade her for anything.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 31, 2010)

It was our 32nd this year .... and I forgot .... :embarrassed: :befuddled:

but as luck would have it ...so did she! :smile-big:

Good Luck! I'm sure she will forgive you ..... eventually!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 31, 2010)

Well you could try one of these, if it doesn't work you can always keep it.  Definately a chick magnet.


----------



## el_d (Jul 31, 2010)

My wife says get the heck off the IAP!
 Then go get some champagne and the biggest bouqet you can find and a gift card to Helzberg. And a chocolate Bar, then get ready to do house work for a month with a smile on your face.

 I say get out the Marvin Gaye, turn down the lights, Put your daughter to bed and Chica-chica,Wah-wah.  :wink: 

Turn on the MESQUITEMAN CHARM!!

Looks like the shop will be lonely for a while....

Good luck buddy.....


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 31, 2010)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Well you could try one of these, if it doesn't work you can always keep it. Definately a chick magnet.


 

Posts like this could put you in the doghouse Mr.


----------



## bkersten (Jul 31, 2010)

Give her one of Toni's sharp looking flower pens.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Curtis. You might try to convince yourself that you were about done with her anyway,as you're picking your stuff up from the front yard.Doesn't hurt so bad that way.DAMHIKT:beat-up:

Hope everything works outfor you :wink:


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 31, 2010)

I told you to quite worrying about the PITH. First thing I would do is hide the ammunition, just in case she knows where the guns are.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 31, 2010)

So, when's Jeff starting his search for the new moderator? Before or after the funeral?

Curtis, I just hope I'm not in your shoes....... ever.


----------



## el_d (Jul 31, 2010)

Move over Rosco, 


 Hopefully he has a bad memory too and doesnt remember you kicking him out of the shop at the last IAP meeting.:biggrin::biggrin:

GIT, CURTIS, GIT!!!! 

Sorry guy just messing with you. If ther's anything I can do let me know. Tell her its my fault......


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 31, 2010)

el_d said:


> Move over Rosco,
> 
> 
> Hopefully he has a bad memory too and doesnt remember you kicking him out of the shop at the last IAP meeting.:biggrin::biggrin:


 

ROTFLMAO!

As Larry the Cable Guy would say:
I don't care who you are that there is funny.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 31, 2010)

been married 43 or 42 no, 44,  well a long long time.  Your first mistake was 10 years ago when remembered the first and all that followed.  My wife would think I was up to something if I remembered....anything!


----------



## tim self (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry Curtis but you're so screwed!  I'm fortunate to have never been there but I do have a big dog house (no dog) and a basement to hide in.  And I've got the keys to the gun cabinet.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL :biggrin:heh heh, I forgot the first 10 and the 28th. I like Smittys method. blame her and take the high road.


----------



## Kaspar (Jul 31, 2010)

And now a bit of appropo poetry:

Love is sharper than stones or sticks,

Lone as the sea and deeper blue,

Loud in the night as a clock that ticks,

Longer lived than the Wandering Jew,

Tell me a love was done and through,

Tell me a kiss escaped its debt,

Son, to your death, you'll pay your due,

Women and elephants never forget ...

(Dorothy Parker - _The Ballad of Unfortunate Mammals_)​


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 31, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Oh my gosh, I am so in the dog house!  I absolutely forgot my wife and my anniversary.  I feel like an absolute jerk!  Today is our 11th and I did not even realize it was the end of July!  This is the first time I have forgotten anything like this.  My wife just came in and asked if I had forgotten our anniversary and then got mad and walked out to go get our daughter from Oma and Opa's house.  Now what should I do?


----------



## trickydick (Jul 31, 2010)

1. Suicide hotline is available 24/7

2. If unsuccessful, give her my card.  I make cremation urns.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Stevej72 (Jul 31, 2010)

When we were first married, I told my wife that to avoid any disappointments from me forgetting special occasions that she should always remind me.  It's worked well for us for 25 years!


----------



## atomic ray (Jul 31, 2010)

What can anyone say?

She is the get mad type and you know her best...but I have been married to two ladies and one of them 3 times  since I was 17yrs old (45yrs old now) so I have seen my share of mistakes and forgotten dates.

The best advice I would give my buddy, we have not met so take this with a grain of salt, admit the mistake...offer no excuse, it won't matter right now...let her know that you may have forgot a date but you could never forget her...offer a day away from everything, very soon, to go some where close but not too close...movie, dinner, walk about a nice area, and buy something that catches her eye while out.

Pick up flowers next week, and say that it is not because you forgot this day but because you thought of her on that day...and do it again in the near future, for no reason, just because.

Best of luck


----------



## kinggabby (Jul 31, 2010)

Reminds me. I took Oct. 5th off for our anniversary. My wife asked me why I took that day off. She said our anniversary was on Oct 7th. I told her to go look at the marriage certificate. She never did apologize but the look on her face said oops.


----------



## gketell (Aug 1, 2010)

ummmm apologize profusely and offer here a nice relaxing massage after the kids are in bed.  She won't forget you forgot but she might forgive after the 10th massage or so.

Sorry dude!
GK


----------



## jskeen (Aug 1, 2010)

Umm, it's a little late for you to try this method, but I forgot my first anniversary, and survived, so after that, if i miss one now and then, it's not such a big thing.  Or, I could loan you my backup excuse, just tell her you forgot to take your ADD meds that morning.   

If those don't work, Give Rosco a bath, it helps cut down on the itching in the morning


----------



## darcisowers (Aug 1, 2010)

sorry Curtis - that is a bummer.  

I guess I generally have low-ish expectations for anniversaries... I've actually forgotten before (he did too, so it wasn't like it was a BIG DEAL).  Birthdays are a bigger deal in my opinion... 

but since your wife commented, then it's a BIG DEAL.   

flowers, chocolates, gushy card AND massages.  and apologies, etc etc etc.  

(we hope to hear from you in a few days.  )


----------



## juteck (Aug 1, 2010)

My wife forgot our second.....but she was in labor with our first child....OK, she had an excuse. I have nothing else.........


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Aug 1, 2010)

Just tell her it was all my fault. I got you so worked up and it completely overwhelmed you...on second thought that will backfire. She might suspect that IAP means more than her...ahhh crap....Sorry man...I got nothing for you.

I got wise. My sister's birthday is our anniversary. We then had our third child also on our anniversary. I am in the clear for the rest of my life. There should be no way in the world I could forget my sister's and daughter's birthday. I figure if I do forget, I probably shouldn't ever come home. My sister, daughter and wife (listed in order of least to greatest importance not to tick off) will be ticked off.

I hope all went well!

R.I.P.

Rob


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 1, 2010)

blame it on quitting the dip!  your nerves are shot and you have been totally absorbed in fixing your health so that you can provide for her for the rest of her life....


----------



## LarryDNJR (Aug 1, 2010)

Make her a nice pen?


----------



## phillywood (Aug 1, 2010)

Curtis, I am sorry to hear that happened. I tell you what making excuses will put you in a worse place in her eyes. Just tell her the truth and try to make it up with all the suggestions above. but if you make any excuses then you just open up a totally different can of worms that you wouldn't want it. I have been in the hot water so many times for different reasons and sometimes my wife didn't even talk to me for weeks, but she came along and we made up. I disagree with some the folks above in making excuse. I hope you don't have to sleep in the shop with Rosco I didn't think you wanted to be up all night long trying to keep those nasty black scorpions off you. good luck man I am sure you'd do the right thing.
BTW, happy anniversary anyways. None of the older guys above mentioned that. And, also, stay away from IAP more often we are adults we should be able to behave ourselves.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeesh, looks like you are getting it from all sides, here and at home!!!

Fortunately, I haven't done that yet, so I can't help. I'd start by practicing my grovelling though. :beat-up:


----------



## Daniel (Aug 1, 2010)

Well I just asked the top authority in my house on this subject, my wife. She says to kiss a delicate potion of your lower anatomy good by. She is a very forgiving woman. I 'm not giving you very good odds.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 1, 2010)

My wife and I have also been married for 11 yrs Curtis.  Every single year we have both forgot about it.  The way I see it, if she forgot and you forgot..no problem.  If you both don't really celebrate it with gifts or anything every year, no problem.  If you get her a gift every year though, and now you completely forgot..could be a problem.  For us..we just say every day is like an anniversary.  We don't need gifts and restaurants to show our love.


----------



## wizard (Aug 1, 2010)

RIP...By the way could you send my order out before your demise?:wink:


----------



## leestoresund (Aug 1, 2010)

Interesting predicament.
My wife and I went out to dinner last night.
Our anniversary isn't until Dec 21.
But she subtly reminds me that it is either our 36th or 37th coming up.
I think she decided it will be our 36th.
Come to think of it, I think she does this every time we go out to eat by ourselves.
Solution to your problem.
Take your wife out to eat more often so she will remind you more often.
Just a thought.


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 1, 2010)

What ever you do don't give her a pen.....


----------



## snowman56 (Aug 1, 2010)

You are in truoble now.There is no excuse that will work. Good Luck


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 1, 2010)

I was waiting for someone to suggest you make a coffin, throw the "here lies Curtis Seebeck, former lover..." on it, put something nice on the inside like flowers, chocolate, jewelry, wrap it up and give that as the present.  She will either laugh her tush off or take the goods and throw you in it...good luck!!


----------



## Scout52 (Aug 1, 2010)

OMG.  When I first got married, I went out and bought a very nice piece of jewelry,  I wrapped it and put it in the garage with a bunch of my stuff.  It was my "in case I forget something" rescue package.  Four or five years into the marriage I needed to use it; it was truly a lifesaver--she never was the wiser,  No card, but a gift.  Now my stash has grown to several gifts that are more tailored to different occasions.  Haven't had to use it in years, so I rotate the stock on major holidays to keep it "current".  I know it sounds like a lot of hassle to do this and keep the of gifts current, but it really is a lifesaver.  They are even wrapped and ready to go.


----------



## shawnmhill (Aug 1, 2010)

I hope you ordered in! I looked in the obituaries, you weren't in there so I'm checking all the emergency rooms in your area. Kandice said "I'm in trouble because of you". Thanks Buddy! Hope you're alive and well. 

Shawn & Kandice


----------



## David M (Aug 1, 2010)

well it could be  two things , we as iap will need a new head moderator , or you will have a lot more time to be here or in your shop . Hope it works out .

David


----------



## MarkHix (Aug 1, 2010)

Congratulations on your 10th, hope you survived.  I hope you just fessed up...easier than excuses and in my case at least, normal behavior. 

We celebrated ours yesterday too, the 20th.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well,  let me tell you a story. About 5 years ago my boys got together and bought me a ticket to the july race at Daytona. just so happens it was on our wedding anniversary and I told her we would celebrate when I got back. I couldn't not tell the boys that I would not go with them to the race they had looked foward to it for  many years. well now my wife don't  celebrate any of our special days because I wasn't around to do the special day thing and was out with the "boys" two ways to look at it #1 I don't have to spend any money on the special day or #2 keep trying to do the right thing and ever year I get her a card and say I want to take you out and keep hearing why? it is just another day. What a delima huh?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 1, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> For us..we just say every day is like an anniversary. We don't need gifts and restaurants to show our love.


 
Great attitude for both you and Mrs. master Scroller


----------



## Tanner (Aug 1, 2010)

Curtis, are you still alive?  Did you make it through the night?


----------



## louie68 (Aug 1, 2010)

Tell her your very very sorry, I think when you stop chewing the tobacco mess with your memory be trueful I know when i quit smoking my memory went to hell!! good luck!! Tobacco will do this to you she should be very happy you quick chewing.....


----------



## Ligget (Aug 1, 2010)

You are in my prayers Curtis, I think forgetting this will cost you lots of handbags and new shoes throughout the year to make up for it!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 1, 2010)

Guys, it's all good!  Fortunately, I have a great wife and she was not mad.  We have always been the type to remember but not usually do anything special or buy any gifts.  We are also not the type to go out to eat much, especially now with money tight.  (Remember, I am a home builder and housing sucks right now). 

She got home from picking up our daughter and we all three watched the movie UP together, snuggled on the couch.  We don't really get mad at each other and if we do, it does not last more than a few minutes.


----------



## Dudley Young (Aug 1, 2010)

:at-wits-end:OH OH. That's why I air conditioned my shop. Happy anniversary(hopefully).


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 1, 2010)

Curtis, if building is slow down there you need to move up to my area.  They slpwed up some for about 6 months and are righ back it again.  Don't know where everyone is coming from!  And, ahhh bring all you blanks and knowledge with you.....


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice happy ending...glad things are good Curtis!


----------



## Lenny (Aug 2, 2010)

Scout52 said:


> OMG. When I first got married, I went out and bought a very nice piece of jewelry, I wrapped it and put it in the garage with a bunch of my stuff. It was my "in case I forget something" rescue package. Four or five years into the marriage I needed to use it; it was truly a lifesaver--she never was the wiser, No card, but a gift. Now my stash has grown to several gifts that are more tailored to different occasions. Haven't had to use it in years, so I rotate the stock on major holidays to keep it "current". I know it sounds like a lot of hassle to do this and keep the of gifts current, but it really is a lifesaver. They are even wrapped and ready to go.


 
A good Scout(52) is Always Prepared!  :biggrin:

Curtis, belated Happy Anniversary! Sounds like you have a definite KEEPER!!!


----------



## jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

Scout52 said:


> OMG.  When I first got married, I went out and bought a very nice piece of jewelry,  I wrapped it and put it in the garage with a bunch of my stuff.  It was my "in case I forget something" rescue package.  Four or five years into the marriage I needed to use it; it was truly a lifesaver--she never was the wiser,  No card, but a gift.  Now my stash has grown to several gifts that are more tailored to different occasions.  Haven't had to use it in years, so I rotate the stock on major holidays to keep it "current".  I know it sounds like a lot of hassle to do this and keep the of gifts current, but it really is a lifesaver.  They are even wrapped and ready to go.



That is simple genius.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 2, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Guys, it's all good! Fortunately, I have a great wife and she was not mad. We have always been the type to remember but not usually do anything special or buy any gifts. We are also not the type to go out to eat much, especially now with money tight. (Remember, I am a home builder and housing sucks right now).
> 
> She got home from picking up our daughter and we all three watched the movie UP together, snuggled on the couch. We don't really get mad at each other and if we do, it does not last more than a few minutes.


 
Curtis, I am glad everything worked out man.  Happy anniversary and glad you all are doing fine. BTW, you kinda got away with this one because you said earlier that you got your new IPhone and you were having ball with it,well you need to schedule it on your phone as a reminder for next year or around X-mass you gonna have to do a double duty making up. Now that you put away the chew then it's the best time to put away the money you are saving for the making up occasion.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 3, 2010)

jeff said:


> That is simple genius.



Until the wife finds all those gifts in the garage and assumes they are for someone else!!


----------



## jskeen (Aug 3, 2010)

PR_Princess said:


> Until the wife finds all those gifts in the garage and assumes they are for someone else!!



Voice of experience speaking there, Dawn????  

Somehow I tend to doubt it.


----------



## elody21 (Aug 3, 2010)

Curtis,
There is no getting past this. Let her cool off and then do something great. 
Alice


----------



## eck (Aug 3, 2010)

Turn a forgiveness Pen
Eck


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Remembering*

I am a little lucky....I was married for 15 years before my wife could remember what month we got married in....now an additional 33 years later she's got the month down pretty good but can't remember the day and just to make matters worse one of our daughters got married on the same day in a different month.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 3, 2010)

Boy is that mistake going to cost you a LOT. But if it's any consolation you can look forward to the day that she'll forget it as well. I had to remind my wife this last January that we'd forgotten our anniversary (44th). We both just smiled and went on about our business.


----------



## Verne (Aug 3, 2010)

Curtis, first off, you and your bride deserve a well placed Congratulations.
As for atonment, a little bling always helps smooth the water. The bigger the better. Works for me.
Congratulations,


----------



## moke (Aug 3, 2010)

Whew--that was close Curtis---I did that once and had to enter the witness protection program---
Moke


----------



## RogerGarrett (Aug 3, 2010)

Learn from the experience........................


----------



## makaiolani (Aug 3, 2010)

*Good Luck*

I've done this for her first mother's day.  I would really do something nice for her like a trip to Hawaii!


----------



## Lenny (Aug 3, 2010)

PR_Princess said:


> Until the wife finds all those gifts in the garage and assumes they are for someone else!!


 

Just when you think you have SOMETHING figured out, a woman comes along and points out the FLAW in your Plan!  :biggrin::biggrin::tongue:


----------



## el_d (Aug 3, 2010)

Lenny said:


> Just when you think you have SOMETHING figured out, a woman comes along and points out the FLAW in your Plan!  :biggrin::biggrin::tongue:



Label it on the inside so she will ask about it and eat crow if she accuses you of another woman. :biggrin:


----------



## jskeen (Aug 5, 2010)

el_d said:


> Label it on the inside so she will ask about it and eat crow if she accuses you of another woman. :biggrin:



That's just plain mean!!!!!  I Love It. Gotta come up with a reason to try that one.


----------

